# الاديرة الاثرية في محافظة اسيوط - الجزء الأول



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

الجزء الثاني هنـــا​الجزء الثالث هنـا​الجزء الرابع هنـــا​ الجزء الخامس هنـا​الجزء السادس هنـا​ 
يكون مذبح للرب في وسط ارض مصر
اشعياء 19-19​ 
هذا هو مذبح الرب الذي للعهد الجديد وتنبأ اشعياء عن مجئ العائلة المقدسة الي ارض مصر (هوذا الرب راكب علي سحابة سريعة وقادم الي مصر فترتجف اوثان مصر من وجهة ويذوب قلب مصر داخلها )اشعياء 19-1
هذة النبؤة تحققت بالفعل 
فين يا ترى 
الجواب 
الدير المحرق باسيوط
لماذا سمي دير السيدة العزراء بالمحرق ؟
واين يوجد تحقيق هذة النبوة ؟
وكم اسم يعرف بهذا الدير العظيم ؟
نبذةمختصرةعن الدير 
اتفق الباحثين بشبة الاجماع علي ان العائلة المقدسة ذهبت من اورشليم الي مصر وانتقلت الي عدة بلاد وقرى وحطت رحالها في (قسقام) وقالت الدراسات ان المنطقة كانت صحراء قفرة لا يوجد بها ماء ولا يسكنها احد على الاطلاق وكان يوجد هناك بيت مهجور من الطوب اللبن وسقفة من سعف النخيل ويقع علي منحدر هضبة وفي خارجة من الجهة الشمالية بئر ماء وعندما لجأت الية العائلة المقدسة بتدبير من الله مكثو فية فترة من الزمان وقام يوسف النجار باصلاحات في هذا المنزل القديم وكانت في اعلاة غرفة تمكث فيها السيدة العزراء مريم مع ابنها الحبيب يسوع واشتهر الدير بالمحرق لان الديركان ىقرب منطقة تحرق فيها الحشائش الضارة وسميت المنطقة بالمحروقة 
واشتهر بدير جبل قسقام وقس قام اسم فرعوني قديم وكانت توجد بة مدينة فرعونية اسمها قس ​ 
واندثرت هذة المدينة ​ 
ويوجد بالدير كنيسة السيدة العزراء (الاثرية )امام الحصن ويوجد بالكنيسة المزبح الاثري 
والحصن مكون من 2 مبني 1 سلم بنهايتة كوبري او معدية للحصن وترفع المعدية عن السلم لكي يكون الحصن امن ​
ودي صورة الحصن ​ 





​ 
ويوجد بالحصن ساعة شمسية لمعرفة الوقت ​وكمان صورة موضحة للسلم والحصن ​




ذكرنا جزء من هذا الير العظيم الذي لو تكلمت عنة سوف اكتب كتابا كاملا ولم اوفية حقة ودة مدخل الكنيسة الاثرية ارتفاعة حوالي متر ونصف المتر 






وهذا مبني الكنيسة من الداخل 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




وكمان المذبح الاثري 





وكمان مذبح ىكنيسة مار يوحنا المعمدان المندثرة 




​ 
ويقع هذا الدير العظيم في مركز القوصية بمحافظة اسيوط والذي يبعد عن المحافظة 57كيلو متر تقريبا 
وللموضوع بقية لهذا الدير العظيم 
ذكرنا جزء منة 
ولة عدة اجزاء فانتظرونا 
الى اللقاء في الجزء القادم ​


----------



## aymonded (11 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يخليك يا جميل على هذه الرحلة الشيقة جداً
كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*رحلة جميلة يا رمسيس 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وتاخد بركة من الاماكن المقدسة 
وتشاركنا معاك رحلاتك الجميلة 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع جميل و اكثر من رائع

هي اينعم الصور مش ظاهرة عندي

لكن انا متأكد انها تحفة


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 أكتوبر 2013)

جميل نفسى من زمان أزور الدير ده


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ربنا يخليك يا جميل على هذه الرحلة الشيقة جداً
> كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
> ​


الرب يباركك
نورت الموضوع بمرورك الكريم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *رحلة جميلة يا رمسيس
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وتاخد بركة من الاماكن المقدسة
> وتشاركنا معاك رحلاتك الجميلة
> *​


الرب يبارك حياتك انتي واسرتك امين 
نورتي الموضوع بمشاركتك


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*اخذت بركة زيارة هذا الدير اكثر من مرة ...... 
وهو يعتبر اورشليم الثانية .... 
لانه المكان الوحيد فى العالم الذى سكنه الرب يسوع والعذراء القديسه مريم والبار يوسف النجار بعد اورشليم​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> موضوع جميل و اكثر من رائع
> 
> هي اينعم الصور مش ظاهرة عندي
> 
> لكن انا متأكد انها تحفة


شكرا يا كيمو علي المشاركة 
نورت الموضوع بمرورك الكريم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اخذت بركة زيارة هذا الدير اكثر من مرة ......
> وهو يعتبر اورشليم الثانية ....
> لانه المكان الوحيد فى العالم الذى سكنه الرب يسوع والعذراء القديسه مريم والبار يوسف النجار بعد اورشليم​*


الرب يباركك فعلا كلامك صح 
انا كل ما اكون في مصر بروح هناك كتير وكمان ابات هناك وانا اتعمدت هناك في الدير البركة دة 
انا ليا فية ذكريات جميلة جداا 
شكراا يا استاذنا الغالي للتقييم والمشاركة 
نورت الموضوع بمرورك العطر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> جميل نفسى من زمان أزور الدير ده


الرب يباركك وينولك مرادك 
نورت الموضوع بمرورك


----------



## روزا فكري (11 أكتوبر 2013)

تصدق انا عمري ماروحت الدير واغلب اديرة الصعيد 
ربنا مادنيش بركة زيارتها
بس اكيد هاتابع معاك عشان اشوف الاديره اللي مارحتهاش 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويباركك​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> تصدق انا عمري ماروحت الدير واغلب اديرة الصعيد
> ربنا مادنيش بركة زيارتها
> بس اكيد هاتابع معاك عشان اشوف الاديره اللي مارحتهاش
> وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويباركك​


الرب يباركك 
نورتي الموضوع بمشاركتك ومرورك العطر 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

رحلة جميلة اوى يابيسو
وبجد مواضيعك عن الرحلات جامدة اوى وانا بحب اتابعها


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> رحلة جميلة اوى يابيسو
> وبجد مواضيعك عن الرحلات جامدة اوى وانا بحب اتابعها


ممكن تضرب في دماغي واعمل رحلة للمنتدي بتاعنا 
هههه 
بس يجتمعوا من جميع انحاء العالم 
وانا اعملهم رحلة مينسوهاش 
نورتي الموضوع 
شكراا للمرور
​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2013)

رحله ممتعه 
وبركه كبيره اوى 
شكراااااااااا ليك 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

candy shop قال:


> رحله ممتعه
> وبركه كبيره اوى
> شكراااااااااا ليك
> ربنا يباركك​


الرب يباركك 
نورتي الموضوع بمشاركت فية وتقييمك لة 
الرب يباركك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 أكتوبر 2013)

[/SIZEالرب يسعدك ويحفظك
وننتظر الكثير منك فى هذا المجال


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> [/SIZEالرب يسعدك ويحفظك
> وننتظر الكثير منك فى هذا المجال



الرب يباركك 
نورت الموضوع 
بس متزهقوش من رحلاتي


----------



## النهيسى (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*رائع رائع رائع
وجداااااااااا*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *رائع رائع رائع
> وجداااااااااا*​


الرب يباركك ويدوم ليا تشجيعك الغالي 
شكراا للمشاركة التي رفعت من روحي المعنوية 
نورت الموضوع يا استاذنا الغالي


----------



## soul & life (11 أكتوبر 2013)

الموضوع جميل جدا تسلم ايدك بجد الفكرة فى حد ذاتها هايلة انك تزورنا اماكن مقدسة فى كتير مننا مزرهاش .. ربنا يباركك اخى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> الموضوع جميل جدا تسلم ايدك بجد الفكرة فى حد ذاتها هايلة انك تزورنا اماكن مقدسة فى كتير مننا مزرهاش .. ربنا يباركك اخى


الرب يباركك يا اختي الغالية 
نورتي الموضوع 
شكراا لمرورك العطر


----------



## +ماريا+ (11 أكتوبر 2013)

ميرسى ابن يسوعنا على بركة هذه الاماكن 
وكمان على المعلومه 
والمحرق والدرونكه مزارات سياحيه لانها اماكن اثريه 
بلدنا مليانه اماكن جميله وقال الناس عايزه تروح القدس 
احنا بالفعل عندنا قدس تانيه 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك استاذى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> ميرسى ابن يسوعنا على بركة هذه الاماكن
> وكمان على المعلومه
> والمحرق والدرونكه مزارات سياحيه لانها اماكن اثريه
> بلدنا مليانه اماكن جميله وقال الناس عايزه تروح القدس
> ...


شكراا للمرور لازم انتي تبيني الموضوع التاني قبل الاولاني ما يخلص هههههه
نورتي الموضوع بمرورك 
الرب يباركك


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (11 أكتوبر 2013)

أنا نفسى اروح رحلة اسيوط بجد
انا رحت كل الاماكن فى مصر إلا اسيوط


----------



## happy angel (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*موضوع رااااائع
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 أكتوبر 2013)

بنت الانبا انطونيوس قال:


> أنا نفسى اروح رحلة اسيوط بجد
> انا رحت كل الاماكن فى مصر إلا اسيوط


ربنا يوعدك وتروح هذا الكان المقدس
نورتي الموضوع بمرورك العطر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 أكتوبر 2013)

happy angel قال:


> *موضوع رااااائع
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الغالية ومرورك العطر​


----------



## elamer1000 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*من اجمل اديرة العالم
واحلى وامتع دير زرته

ربنا يبارك حياتك

+++​*


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

كل  الشكر  علي  رحلاتك  الجميله

بس  المره  دي ..  مش  ظاهره  الصور  عندي  

ربنـــــا  يبـــاركــــــك  ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*روووووووعة يا رمسيس 
بجد 

ربنا يعوضك يارب 
على مواضيعك الرائعة دي 

ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 أكتوبر 2013)

رحله جميله وممتعه جداا
وكالعاده شرح جميل وصور جميله
ومجهود رائع منك اخي رمسيس
تعيش وتزور وتمتعنا معاك بزيارتك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## peace_86 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*موضوع جميل جميل جمييييييييييييييييييل...

شكراً صديقي إبن يسوعنا 
الرب يباركك*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 أكتوبر 2013)

elamer1000 قال:


> *من اجمل اديرة العالم
> واحلى وامتع دير زرته
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> ...


الرب يباركك وتعيش وتزورة تاني 
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك فية وتقييمك لة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 أكتوبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> كل  الشكر  علي  رحلاتك  الجميله
> 
> بس  المره  دي ..  مش  ظاهره  الصور  عندي
> 
> ربنـــــا  يبـــاركــــــك  ​


الرب يباركك وتزور اليدر دة لانة بركة ومقدس
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك فية وتقييمك لة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 أكتوبر 2013)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> *روووووووعة يا رمسيس
> بجد
> 
> ربنا يعوضك يارب
> ...


الرب يباركك نورتي الموضوع بمشاركتك فية وتقييمك لة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> رحله جميله وممتعه جداا
> وكالعاده شرح جميل وصور جميله
> ومجهود رائع منك اخي رمسيس
> تعيش وتزور وتمتعنا معاك بزيارتك
> ربنا يباركك​


الرب يباركك اختي الغالية 
نورتي الموضوع بمشاركتك فية وتقييمك لة 
وشكراا على التشجيع الجامد دة 

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 أكتوبر 2013)

peace_86 قال:


> *موضوع جميل جميل جمييييييييييييييييييل...
> 
> شكراً صديقي إبن يسوعنا
> الرب يباركك*


الرب يباركك شكراا لمشاركتك نورت الموضوع 
بمرورك الغالي


----------



## Bent el Massih (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*اشكرك اخي على مشاركتك لنا هذه الرحله الرائعه
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *اشكرك اخي على مشاركتك لنا هذه الرحله الرائعه
> ربنا يباركك​*


شكرا للمشاركة نورتي الموضوع بمرورالغالي 
الرب يباركك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

​ 
يكون مذبح للرب في وسط ارض مصر 
اشعياء 19-9
الدير المحرق 






دي البوابة الرئيسئة للدير العامر 
القوصية وكانت تسمي قيس في الماضي وهي مركز في محافظة اسيوط وكانت هي الحدود الشمالية للدولة القديمة وتوجد اثار فرعونية في قرية مير -غرب القوصية ​




البوابة الرئيسئة للدير 
بني هذا الدير العظيم علي الطراز الروماني ​يشبة القلاع 
وامام هذا الدير العظيم 
مزرعة مانجوا ملك للدير وقام المسئولين عن الدير بقطع الاشجار لتجديدها وهي مساحة واسعة من الارض الزراعية 
ودي بوابة المزرعة 





كما يوجد بالدير مزارع نحل وابقار وحيوانات وورش للنجارة وحياة متكاملة من الاعمال الفنية ول\لك سمي الدير المحرق العامر 
كما يوجد بداخلة عددمن الكنائس 
وكنيسة مخصصة للمعمودية 




​ 
دير السيدة العزراء المحرق 
يوجد بة اشياء للبركة كثيرة يوجد رفات بعض القديسين 
كما يوجد بعض الاثريات 
الحجرية
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



كم هو رائع هذا المكان الطاهر المقدس الذي يشبة 
اورشليم السمائية 
كنت ازور هذا المكان مع العائلة كاملة ننتظر قدمهم من القاهرة ونبات فية ثلاث ليالي واربعة ايام لكي ننال بركة اصحاب هذا المكان 
ولة ذكريات محفورة في ذاكرتي لن انساها حتي ازوق الموت 
ويوجد بالدير الشباك المعجزي 
الذي طبع فية الانبا كيرلس واترك قصة هذا الشباك لاخت قالت لافي رسالة لي انا مش هحرق الموضوع ومش هنزل القصة 
فانا قلت انا مش هتكلم علية غير لما انتي تنزلي موضوعك 
بركة هذا الدير تكون معكم 
امين ​


----------



## naguib samir (16 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (11 نوفمبر 2013)

جسيوط دية يا ولد العم

خالي لازم كل سنة يروح درنكة للعدرا 

موضوع رائع عشت في كنف المسيح


----------

